# ممكن مواصفة الصحة والسلامة المهنية 18001:2007 عربى



## ahmed_wahead (7 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن مواصفة الصحة والسلامة المهنية 18001:2007 عربى
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## sayed00 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اهلا اخى الكريم

كل ما هو متعلق بالمواصفة من هنا

تحياتى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور أخ سيد
ولكن ألا يمكن إدراجه كملف مرفق ضمن موضوع مستقل في منتدانا


----------



## ahmed_wahead (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكر ايا استاذ سيد ع سرعة تجاوبك معى


----------



## sayed00 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس غسان

تحياتى لك و لكل اعضاء المنتدى

ادرجت اللينك للموقع لان هناك اكثر من ملف و الموضوع غنى بالمشاركات و الشرح لذلك رايت ان يستفاد السائل و الاخوة الاعضاء

لا شكر على واجب اخى احمد اتمنى ان تكون وجدت ما تبحث عنة

تحياتى للجميع


----------



## aljahle (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً مجهود رائع الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## almasry (21 سبتمبر 2009)

إضافة جميلة ورائعة


----------



## Almuhammedi (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*كتب في السلامة*

أعتقد أن هناك بعض الكتب العربية القيمة بشأن السلامة الصناعية مثل:
السلامة الصناعية - معدات كهربائية
http://www.handsah.net/books/alaat.pdf

سلامة الأغذية
http://208.88.227.170/file/63379334/c1c759d8/__online.html?s=1

أمن وسلامة -تقنية مدنية
http://208.88.227.170/file/90346544/7d00d11a/___online.html?s=1

سلامة عامة
http://208.88.227.170/file/16861559/274f2973/__-__.html?s=1


----------



## tomasz (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ الكريم طلب المواصفة باللغة العربية

المواصفة مترجمة إلى اللغة العربية وهي تحت دراسة الجهات المختصة لإعتمادها كمواصفة أساسية باللغة العربية 

إليكم الرابط 

http://www.a-tomasz.com/VB/show.php?main=1&id=28


----------



## tomasz (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ الكريم طلب المواصفة باللغة العربية

المواصفة مترجمة إلى اللغة العربية وهي تحت دراسة الجهات المختصة لإعتمادها كمواصفة أساسية باللغة العربية 

إليكم الرابط 

http://www.a-tomasz.com/VB/show.php?main=1&id=28


----------



## s_elmansy (28 أكتوبر 2009)

نشكر الجميع


----------



## مهندس احمد زكى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع

وشكرا لكل من ساهم برابط مفيد


----------

